# Star Wars: Battlefront Next Gen



## Phyrebrat (Jun 10, 2014)

DICE studios (the studio that brought us the wonderful _Mirror's Edge_ for the previous gen consoles) have been handling the fantastic _Battlefront_ franchise. 

They've just released a info-trailer

Nice to see something more substantial than the 30 second teaser on Hoth. 

Nice, also, that when this is released next Spring, I should have been able to upgrade to a PS4 

pH


----------



## Kaladan (Jun 24, 2014)

I read 2016 for release, I think they're putting out more info in Spring.

Hopefully by then developers will have figured out how to push the new consoles to their limits and concentrate on them, as opposed to developing games for current- AND previous-gen machines.


----------

